# FuFuFa fofo ("Hablar en f")



## amat333

SALUDOS  A TODOS
mi pregunta es la siguiente: en méxico (quizas en otros paises) tienen como una idioma adonde mezclan el castellano con la letra F osea que cuando hablan se escucha mucha el "f" es usado para confundir a la gente.
y lo he escuchado algunas veces, pero quisiera saber si tiene nombre! o q es exactamente??

GRACIAS


----------



## asm

cuando era chico usabamos la F para 'hablar diferente"; no creo que tuviese un nombre especifico, lo que se hacia era agregar una f en cada silaba, seguida de la vocal de la palabra original.

Jafamofon = jamon
Cafarrefeteferafa = carretera




amat333 said:


> SALUDOS A TODOS
> mi pregunta es la siguiente: en méxico (quizas en otros paises) tienen como una idioma adonde mezclan el castellano con la letra F osea que cuando hablan se escucha mucha el "f" es usado para confundir a la gente.
> y lo he escuchado algunas veces, pero quisiera saber si tiene nombre! o q es exactamente??
> 
> GRACIAS


----------



## amat333

exactamente a eso me refería!!!! gracias así habla mi mama cuando quiere confundirnos, pero se me olvida preguntarle si tiene nombre. eres del norte(durango)?? quizas sea cosa de alla . no se.
 pero de todos modos gracias


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos:

    Cuando estudiaba la escuela primaria estaba algo de moda el hablar agregando una letra f tal cual como lo ha explicado asm. Sin embargo no recuerdo que tal modo de modificar el castellano tuviera un nombre en lo particular. Yo estudié la primaria en la Cd. de México.

Hasta luego.


----------



## silvester

Hello,

En el sur de Mexico tambien se usa eso para confundir a los demas.
Yo tampoco lo conozco por ningun nombre en particular.

?Quefe rafarofo, nofo?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Pufuesfe yofo sofolofo sefe quefe sefe llafamafa afasífi "hablar en f" 



			
				amat333 said:
			
		

> *¡¡¡E*xactamente a eso me refería!!!! *G*racias*,* así habla mi mam*á* cuando quiere confundirnos, pero se me olvida preguntarle si tiene nombre. *¿¿E*res del norte (*D*urango)?? quiz*á* sea cosa de alla. *N*o s*é*.
> *P*ero de todos modos gracias


 
Amat333: le he hecho algunos ajustes a tu texto pues, como somos una comunidad de gente que aprende idiomas, es importante usar correctamente los signos de puntuación y seguir las reglas ortográficas. Después de todo... ¡no queremos confundir a quienes aprenden!


----------



## silvester

Hello,

Afasifi efes cofomofo yofo lofo hefe ofoifidofo tafambiefen!!

(Asi es como yo lo he oido tambien!!)


----------



## Forero

Yo estaba en Puebla en 1970, y unos niños me enseñaron este "idioma" que llamaron "hablar con efe".

Aquí en Arkansas (en inglés) los niños (generalmente los hermanos mayores un poco crueles) usaban lo que se llama "pig Latin", es decir "latín de los cochinos" que consiste en mover el primer sonido de cada palabra al fin y añadiendo el sonido "ei" en imitación del latín anglicizado.

También he oído lenguajes similares que todavía no sé entender.


----------



## Berenguer

En España no se usaba la "f", sino, que sobretodo por los años 80 y 90 se usaba la sílaba "ti" para hablar diferente, y lo llamábamos "hablar con la ti".

Así, "Para hablar diferente" sería "Tipatira tihatiblar tiditifetirentite"


----------



## forgues

Hola! Por aquí se usa (o usaba) agregarle a cada sílaba la letra p seguida de la vocal de la sílaba anterior.
A esto lo llamábamos "jeringozo" (!!!), que es una deformacion de la palabra "jerigonza" (DRAE. Lenguaje de mal gusto, complicado y difícil de entender)
Saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

Berenguer said:


> En España no se usaba la "f", sino, que sobretodo por los años 80 y 90 se usaba la sílaba "ti" para hablar diferente, y lo llamábamos "hablar con la ti".
> 
> Así, "Para hablar diferente" sería "Tipatira tihatiblar tiditifetirentite"


 
Vaya... eso se me hacer dificilísimo, hasta para leerlo, jejé.

De niña yo también aprendí a "hablar con la efe" (así decíamos), hace mucho que no oigo a nadie haciéndolo, pensé que ya no se usaba.

Sería interesante un ejemplo con la "P" como lo menciona forgues.


----------



## Aserolf

Pues yo también lo usé de niña y sólo recuerdo que le decíamos:
_*Vamos a hablar con la "F"*_, lo hacíamos sobre todo para despistar a los niños, aunque finalmente ellos también aprendieron y ya no había manera de despistarlos


----------



## roal

asm said:


> cuando era chico usabamos la F para 'hablar diferente"; no creo que tuviese un nombre especifico, lo que se hacia era agregar una f en cada silaba, seguida de la vocal de la palabra original.
> 
> Jafamofon = jamon
> Cafarrefeteferafa = carretera


 
¡Hola Chicos! 

Vivo en venezuela y también lo usan, y no solo con la *f *si no también con otras letras, los que le dan un nombre a esta forma de hablar le dicen "Hablar con la *f/p/r/...*". 
Mi papá y mi mamá lo hacían, pero con la *p*, de una forma muy rápida, de tal manera que yo o mis hermanos no entendieramos nada.

Algo así sería la formula: 

Una palabra que originalmente posee cuatro sílabas luego del uso de hablar con la *f/p/r/...* pasa a tener ocho sílabas. Cada sílaba desde la primera hasta la última adquiere o se le añade a la par (lado derecho) otra sílaba.

consonante(vocal) + f/p/r/...(vocal) + ...  *-->  *sílaba + sílaba (similar a la anterior pero donde cambio primera consonante por la letra de mi preferencia "f/p/r/...") +...

(¿Está claro?, mmmm espero )

Siguiendo el ejemplo de asm pero con la *p*:

Ja*pa*mon*pon* = jamon
Ca*pa*rre*pe*te*pe*ra*pa* = carretera

Espero me hayan entendido.


----------



## belén

Nosotros en el cole (Mallorca, años 80) lo hacíamos tal como describe Roal en Venezuela.

Pequeño planeta


----------



## amat333

Oye gracias por corigirme, lo que pasa es que nunca he estudiado el castellano, me he dedicado a el frances - por eso no tengo idea de adonde van los acentos. pero creo que voy a dejar el frances por el español, lo  necesito mas ...

ahhh, y ya veo que en otros paises tambien se usa  - como les dije antes mi mama (de 45 años) lo usa de vez en cuando para despistar a mi papa , ect.
ya no creo que se usa, aunque les puedo decir que en un capitulo de Rebelde ( no creo que tengo que explicarles de este fenomeno) uno de los personajes empezo a "hablar con la F" y se me hizo muy raro ...

gracias a todos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá también le decimos "hablar con le efe". También decimos que alguien "habla con la ese" cuando dice cosas como dijistes, supistes, o salistes.


----------



## Dani California

Berenguer said:


> En España no se usaba la "f", sino, que sobretodo por los años 80 y 90 se usaba la sílaba "ti" para hablar diferente, y lo llamábamos "hablar con la ti".
> 
> Así, "Para hablar diferente" sería "Tipatira tihatiblar tiditifetirentite"




Tambien en los 70 Berenguer; Asi hablaban mis padres cuando no querían que mis hermanos o yo nos enteráramos de algo y hablaban realmente rápido.... tihastita tique tiles tidesticutibritimos tiel titrutico...


----------



## flljob

En Sonora dicen hablar jerigonza y usan g y d en la misma sílaba:

¿Meguede eguedentieguedendegueden logodo queguedegue diguidijeguede?


----------



## diyus

Hola
No sé quien lo iniciaría, pero en el libro de Gabriel García Márquez "Cien años de soledad", Amaranta Buendía utiliza esta forma de hablar para hablar mal de su cuñada.


----------



## Guillote1

forgues said:


> Hola! Por aquí se usa (o usaba) agregarle a cada sílaba la letra p seguida de la vocal de la sílaba anterior.
> A esto lo llamábamos "jeringozo" (!!!), que es una deformacion de la palabra "jerigonza" (DRAE. Lenguaje de mal gusto, complicado y difícil de entender)
> Saludos



¡Exacto!
Aunque es genial enterarme que se usa la f en otros lugares... en una parte de la traducción del Rey León Sazú habla así, ¡y nunca entendí por qué! Supongo que la traducción habrá sido hecha en Méjico... jeje


----------



## Lexinauta

forgues said:


> Hola! Por aquí se usa (o usaba) agregarle a cada sílaba la letra p seguida de la vocal de la sílaba anterior.
> A esto lo llamábamos "jeringozo" (!!!), que es una deformacion de la palabra "jerigonza" (DRAE. Lenguaje de mal gusto, complicado y difícil de entender)
> Saludos


 
De mis recorridos _lexináuticos_ infantiles me queda el recuerdo de que también existía otra forma que consistía en anteponer a cada sílaba el morfema 'chi', pero esa forma de hablar _chi*no* chi*me* chi*gus*chi*ta*chi*ba*_.


----------



## Calambur

diyus said:


> Hola
> No sé quien lo iniciaría, pero en el libro de Gabriel García Márquez "Cien años de soledad", Amaranta Buendía utiliza esta forma de hablar para hablar mal de su cuñada.





> _Amaranta se sintió tan incómoda con su dicción viciosa, y con su hábito de usar un eufemismo para designar cada cosa, que siempre hablaba delante de ella en jerigonza.
> _–Esfetafa –decía– esfe, defe lasfa quefe lesfe tifiefenenfe asfacofo afa sufu profopifiafa mifierfedafa.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Imagino que cada región tiene su jerigonza porque en Costa Rica, cuando mi madre era adolescente, las muchachas hablaban en "ca". Esta costumbre ha perdurado hasta nuestros días, especialmente entre colegiales.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## SDLX Master

Por acá se hace con la "p" y desde que eramos niños lo aprendimos.


----------



## Ornitorrinco

En Costa Rica, en los 80s hablábamos con "ca" para hablar en un "lenguaje secreto".

Caa cami came caguscata caecaricaca!!!

A mi me gusta Erica....


----------



## oa2169

En el libro Juan Salvador Gaviota de Richard Bach, el protagonista enseña a su esposa una suerte de jeringonza o jerigonza (las dos valen) que ellos llaman "latin bestia" y que para mi resulta complicadito.

Por ejemplo: camisa se diría "*c*um*a* *m*um*i* *s*um*a*"
foreros: *f*um*o* *r*um*e* *r*um*os*

*C*um*om*um*o* *v*um*en* *l*um*a* *c*um*os*um*a*?  *m*um*uy* *d*um*if*um*ic*um*il*?


----------



## swift

Pumaruma numaduma.


----------



## oa2169

swift said:


> Pumaruma numaduma.


----------



## Señor K

forgues said:


> Hola! Por aquí se usa (o usaba) agregarle a cada sílaba la letra p seguida de la vocal de la sílaba anterior.
> A esto lo llamábamos "jeringozo" (!!!), que es una deformacion de la palabra "jerigonza" (DRAE. Lenguaje de mal gusto, complicado y difícil de entender)
> Saludos



Nosotros acá en Chile hacíamos lo mismo: usábamos la "p" con la vocal correspondiente, y le llamábamos "jerigonza".

Yo creo que de ahí surgió el "papalapapiricoipi", XD.


----------



## Erreconerre

amat333 said:


> SALUDOS A TODOS
> mi pregunta es la siguiente: en méxico (quizas en otros paises) tienen como una idioma adonde mezclan el castellano con la letra F osea que cuando hablan se escucha mucha el "f" es usado para confundir a la gente.
> y lo he escuchado algunas veces, pero quisiera saber si tiene nombre! o q es exactamente??
> 
> GRACIAS


 

Una forma muy adecuada sería* criptolalia*

*criptolalia *

*criptolalia* _f._ ling. Alteración de la lengua hablada para que los mensajes emitidos de este modo no puedan ser entendidos más que por aquellos que poseen el código.
Diccionario Enciclopédica Vox 1. © 2009 Larousse Editorial, S.L.


http://es.thefreedictionary.com/criptolalia


----------



## emm1366

En mi región anteponíamos "si" a cada sílaba. El nombre, ni idea.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

flljob said:


> En Sonora dicen hablar jerigonza y usan g y d en la misma sílaba:
> 
> ¿Meguede eguedentieguedendegueden logodo queguedegue diguidijeguede?


 
Te entendemos todo, todo lo que dijiste


----------



## Erreconerre

emm1366 said:


> En mi región anteponíamos "si" a cada sílaba. El nombre, ni idea.


 

Recuerdo que en "Cien años de soledad" leí la frase "Efestafa efes defe lafas quefe lefe tiefenefen afascofo afa sufu profopiafa mieferdafa". 

No recuerdo el capítulo, menos la página. Pero sé que está en ese libro.


----------



## Betsabeirene

Cupuanpadopo yopo eperapa pepequepeñapa hapablapabapa conpo mipi herpemapanapa porpo lapa pepe paparapa quepe mipi mapamapa nopo enpetenpedipieperapa. Nopo sepe sipi epesopo tipiepenepe unpu nompobrepe!

Unpu bepesopo!


----------



## Calambur

> *galimatías *(del fr. «galimatias»)
> *1 *m. Lenguaje incomprensible por la confusión de las palabras o de las ideas. Ô *Jerigonza.
> 
> *jerigonza *(del occit. «gergons»)
> *1 *f. Lenguaje o discurso enrevesado e incomprensible. Ô Galimatías, jerga. Þ *Algarabía, ciempiés.
> 
> *algarabía*(del ár. and. «al‘arabíyya»)
> *1 *f. Nombre que daban los cristianos a la lengua *árabe en tiempos de la Reconquista.
> *2 *(inf.) *Lenguaje o *escritura ininteligible.


 
EDITO. Las citas son del DUE.


----------



## duvija

Como dice forgues, eso es 'jeringoso/jeringozo' (no hay consenso para la ortografía). Yo solía usarlo con 'p'. Y aunque no lo crean, en los idiomas bantúes también lo usan. En realidad, se usa en muchísimos idiomas, con pequeñas variaciones.

(De paso, es excelente para ver cómo la gente silabea. Si lo hacen a prepo siguiendo rigurosamente las reglas que le enseñaron, o si ponen el oído y usan lo que escuchan).

Saludos


----------



## Ornitorrinco

Sin embargo, de todas estas jerigonzas, las más exitosa, creo, ha sido la salvadoreña conocida como malespín (siglo XIX) que se extendió por toda Centroamérica y acabó dando origen a palabras nuevas como: brete(ji), tuani(s), peli(s) y otras, cuyo significado respectivo es: trabajo, malo y bueno.


----------



## Peón

Betsabeirene said:


> Cupuanpadopo yopo eperapa pepequepeñapa hapablapabapa conpo mipi herpemapanapa porpo lapa pepe paparapa quepe mipi mapamapa nopo enpetenpedipieperapa. Nopo sepe sipi epesopo tipiepenepe unpu nompobrepe!
> 
> Unpu bepesopo!


 
Yopo  tapambipiepen. Sepe llapamapa jeperipingoposapa. 

Sapaludopos


----------



## duvija

De betsabeirene:
Nopo sepe sipi epesopo *tipiepenepe *
nopo *enpetenpedipieperapa*
*Unpu* bepesopo!



Peón said:


> Yopo *tapambipiepen*. Sepe llapamapa *jeperipingoposapa. *
> 
> Sapaludopos


 
¿Se dieron cuenta que Uds. dos usan sistemas distintos? 
Bets:
*Cuando* -> le divide como cu.an.do (hiato) -> _Cupu.anpa.dopo_

_'*tiene*'_, lo divide en *tie-ne* pero dice *ti- pie*... (o sea, no es la sílaba original. Si fuera, tendría que haber escrito 'tiepe' o tipi-epe, pero los junta).

_*En*tendiera_ - *en-pe*- (¿y la  'n' queda sin reduplicar),

_En*ten*diera_* -ten-pe (y no 'tepen') *aquí sí es la sílaba, pero queda la consonante final sin duplicar, igual que en la anterior.
*Unpu* - lo mismo. (estas nasales son coherentes)
Pero los diptongos traen problemas...:
*bien->* parece ser* bi.en -> bipi.epen*   (la nasal solamente en la reduplicada) Comparen con 'unpu' para ver la diferencia.

O sea que la 'regla' es 'tomar la consonante inicial, más la primera vocal, y agregar P + V (la misma vocal). Si hay consonante final queda o dentro de la primera parte o en la reduplicada, pero no en las dos, y aún más interesante, la vocal fuerte, si es diptongo, desaparece de la primera parte y aparece en la reduplicada. O a veces los diptongos están tratados como hiatos.

Para peón:
*también ->tapam-bipi-epen *
_tam_* -> tapam* (o sea, la nasal no aparece en la primera parte, sino en la reduplicada)
*bién -* bi.en -> aquí claramente hay un hiato aunque gramaticalmente sea diptongo*.* 
Peón lo divide en* bi-en* y le da bipi-epen (los diptongos no se resuelven fácilmente)

Me imagino que esto lo leerá alguno y bostezarán al unísono, pero es interesante para la fonología para ver qué tenemos en la cabeza cuando nos topamos con diptongos, o con silabeo en general.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Genial *Duvija!* ya se están formando modismos y regionalismos en la mismísima jeringoza. 

El tema de las vocales finales era un tema. En mi zona optábamos por ponerla al final de la sílaba reduplicada, de otra forma nos resultaba muy difícil: 
también = *ta*pa*m-* *bi*pi *e*pe*n*.
Un= *u*pu*n.*

¿Estamos en condiciones de crear una academia? Te propongo de presidente y yo pretendo alguna vocalía. Me encantaría ir de congresos por el mundo.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> Genial *Duvija!* ya se están formando modismos y regionalismos en la mismísima jeringoza.
> 
> El tema de las vocales finales era un tema. En mi zona optábamos por ponerla al final de la sílaba reduplicada, de otra forma nos resultaba muy difícil:
> también = *ta*pa*m-* *bi*pi *e*pe*n*.
> Un= *u*pu*n.*
> 
> ¿Estamos en condiciones de crear una academia? Te propongo de presidente y yo pretendo alguna vocalía. Me encantaría ir de congresos por el mundo.
> 
> Saludos


 
¡Por supuesto! ¡necesitamos academia propia! Tenemos que ir a congresos de fonología. Hay varios sobre 'sílaba'. 
(Menos mal que al fin encontré a alguien que se divierte con sílabas y diptongos. Durante años pensé que yo era la única idiota...)


----------

